# North Carolina and Snowboarding



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

I was gonna move to chapel hill to be w/ my family but there is no where nice to ride so I passed.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Short answer is probably yes, but what part of NC are you in?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

In NC you have sugar, beech, cataloochee, app(which is mainly parks), Wolf Creek. Banner Elk has three places while Maggie Valley is where Cataloochee is. Also Cataloochee opened in October last year.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Is cataloochee all manmade snow? I watched a vid on youtube from their site and it just seemed packed very hard? 

I've always wondered about places to ride in NC


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Depends on where you're located in the state, but obviously all the places are in Western NC. Sugar and Beech are the only ones I'd make a substantial drive for if you're in the piedmont or coastal areas. If you're close to the mountains already Cataloochee is worth checking out when they're open to the top, but definitely Sugar and Beech are going to give you the longest runs.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

All of the NC resorts are mostly man made snow


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

buggravy said:


> Depends on where you're located in the state, but obviously all the places are in Western NC. Sugar and Beech are the only ones I'd make a substantial drive for if you're in the piedmont or coastal areas. If you're close to the mountains already Cataloochee is worth checking out when they're open to the top, but definitely Sugar and Beech are going to give you the longest runs.


Depends on what you want to ride... the smaller hills step their park game up to make up for the lack of size.

I have a season pass to Sugar because it's the largest and I wanna be able to ride more than the park.

R3BEL, if you move to NC or even if you simply visit, let us know in the Southeastern thread... we'll ride :thumbsup:.


----------

